# Salary scale for speech therapists



## Vferns (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi guys

I am looking to move to Dubai. I am a speech therapist with a masters degree and 2 years of experience in Kuwait. I would like to have an idea on what the pay scale is like in Dubai in my field of work. Anyone have an idea?? Please help.

thanx


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Not sure about dubai, but my sister is a speech therapist in Qatar, and she gets like AED 100,000 + by just handling 3-4 kids as freelance.


----------



## Vferns (Jul 9, 2012)

creative4art said:


> Not sure about dubai, but my sister is a speech therapist in Qatar, and she gets like AED 100,000 + by just handling 3-4 kids as freelance.


Thanks for that  thats really good for private. I wanted to have an idea how much speech therapists are paid at a center/hospital. I'm sorry, but would your sister have an idea about pay in hospital/special needs center? 
thanks


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Sorry not much info on that, it shouldn't be that bad though.


----------



## Vferns (Jul 9, 2012)

no problem. thanks for your help.


----------

